# Mower carborator



## Jasonrkba (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a push mower that would just pours gas from the carborator when not in use. I have replaced the carborator with a new one and it still does it. It will drain the whole tank. I noticed that the plastic tank has a lot of cracks in it but gas does not weep through them. Do you think the cracks in the tank are causing my problems?

Also, I can get it running but if I leave it level it floods out. But if I push the handle down so that the front wheels come off the ground and tilt it so the gas is pulled away from the hose to the carb it will run. I thought originally it was the float needle but with a new carb it acts the same.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 15, 2017)

Assuming the fuel is clean, no rust, dirt, grass debris, water, etc...
This site has some locations for non.corn gas.
https://www.pure-gas.org
(Some guys have no quarrel with ethanol blended gasoline, 
but I personally won't run Ethanol blend fuels anymore)

Check that your fuel cap vent isn't plugged.
See if unscrewing the cap and letting the mower sit, that it still floods the carburetor.

But from your description of the tank,
I would suspect the fuel line of needing replacement (perhaps the tank too?)
Only needs one little speck of a crumb to hold the float needle open and cause the carburetor flooding.

if the tank is cracked/checking , then you could have something flaking from the inside, into the fuel.

I ALWAYS put new fuel line on and install a new inline fuel filter with ANY carb service on a mower.
Almost never have any problems with this service routine.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 15, 2017)

Oh, and don't forget to clean out the needle inlet of the carburetor before you put all of the new fuel line & filter on.
Just flush it with a spray can of cleaner should be enough.

An air hose will launch the needle seat into that next yard, IF you don't, **carefully**, hold a rag over it!!

P.S. I'm not always able to get online, so sometimes I may be away from here for a couple of days to more than two weeks.
hope someone else is looking in here!


----------



## ironman_gq (Oct 16, 2017)

Gas coming from the carb almost always indicates a float or needle and seat issue. Either the needle isn't seating properly or the float is set too high and gas is coming out the vent tube before the float shuts it off.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 16, 2017)

Maybe you have a lot of dirt in the tank and it got hung up in the float in the new carb? Take the tank off and check it for leaks. If no leaks take the carb off and then the float cover off and see if it seals when the float goes up. In other words check to see if float is working to seal properly you can blow air in the gas line and see if it stops when the float goes up.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 16, 2017)

Check the oil too, a carb that is flooding out like that probably leaked fuel into the engine. I've seen them full to the brim with gas/oil mix


----------



## kianio7 (Oct 17, 2017)

some times if the carb is really stubborn just put an inline fuel shutoff petcock and close it when not using the mower


----------



## Jasonrkba (Oct 17, 2017)

I replaced the tank and line, tapped the bowl with a screwdriver handle. Bingo no more leaking. I checked the oil and it seems ok, the level didn't change and color is good. It is actually my elderly father's who didn't want to part with it so I'm glad I got it fixed.

Thanks guys.


----------



## kianio7 (Oct 17, 2017)

glad you got it fixed


----------

